# Wanted to share a little good news in here..



## gentle giants (Aug 29, 2008)

On the 23rd I held my Adoption and Education Event here in town. A very nice young lady came and met Buster while we were there. She sat in the x-pen and petted Buster for almost two hours. Within a few minutes, he was not only taking treats out of her hand, he was giving her kisses! This young lady had never had a rabbit before, but after talking to her about bunnies for the couple of hours that she was playing with Buster, I felt quite comfortable with her level of bunny knowledge. She said she had been wanting a rabbit for several years, and had done lots of research about caring for them. I wish I had a picture of them together, but silly me went without my camera! 

I thought it would be nice to see some good news in the Rescue Me section. I think this one was a match made in Heaven. Congrats on your new slave, Buster! :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats great news, congrats to you and Buster!

Will his new mommy be joining the forum? 

Oh and did you get any pics of your event? Im so glad it was a success!


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Will his new mommy be joining the forum?
> 
> Oh and did you get any pics of your event? Im so glad it was a success!



:yeahthat:

:bunny18


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 29, 2008)

Yay, I'm glad you got an adoption from your event. Congratulations to Buster on his new home!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 29, 2008)

woo hoo so glad to hear it was a great match


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 29, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Thats great news, congrats to you and Buster!
> 
> Will his new mommy be joining the forum?
> 
> Oh and did you get any pics of your event? Im so glad it was a success!


I did give her the address, not sure if she will join or not. I wasn't able to get any pics, darn it, since I left my camera at home.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 29, 2008)

That's wonderful!....i can just imagine how good it must make you feel when you have adopted out a bunny.

I'm happy for Buster


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 29, 2008)

Now that's news that brought a smile to my face. I am so happy for Buster - sounds like he stole the lady's heart 

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 30, 2008)

An innocent life saved and homed, GG.  Your efforts at the adoption event brought a happy new beginning for Buster. Bet the sight was touching to see. Getting kisses?! - oh my gosh...
Thnx for sharing the good news.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 30, 2008)

:jumpforjoy:That's wonderful news! Maybe she can help spread the word to others interested in rabbits.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Yay! I am so glad to see good news here! Congrats Buster!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 31, 2008)

This is awesome news! and yes that does seem like a match made in heaven! Yeah for heartbunnies! 
Shannon


----------

